# Vom 11.08 - 18.08 nach Schweden ins Hälle Fishing Camp



## florian1603 (1. August 2007)

Wir werden vom 11.08 bis zum 18.08 zum Hälle Fishing Camp aufbrechen. Die Vorfreude ist natürlich schon sehr groß und auch die Erledigugen sind breits gemacht.
Hat jemand von euch noch Tipps für mich, die ich vll. noch nicht wissen könnte?

Ansonsten bis nach dem Urlaub, denn dann stell ich hier nen Urlaubsbericht rein#6


----------



## Maurice (23. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Vom 11.08 - 18.08 nach Schweden ins Hälle Fishing Camp*

hi 
wollten nächstes jahr vielleicht auch dort hin.wie war es den kannst ja ma berichten.
sprechen die camp leiter auch deutsch???
mfg
maurice


----------



## abborre (24. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Vom 11.08 - 18.08 nach Schweden ins Hälle Fishing Camp*

Eine maßlose Übertreibung; ein "Fishing Camp" habe ich da nicht gefunden!!! 
Eine Ansammlung von Hütten in Wassernähe ist das!!!!  
War im Juni für 2 Wochen in Värmland und habe bei einer meiner Erkundungsfahrten auch das "Hälle Chaos Camp" besucht.
Nichts von dem, wie es angeboten wird, stimmt meiner Ansicht nach. Vor Dreck starrende Hütten, massenhaft stinkende Müllsäcke der letzten Wochen vor jeder Hütte - meine Enttäuschung war groß. Die letzte der Hütten erreicht man nur mit einem Geländewagen, es sei denn man riskiert bei einem PKW `nen ab gerissenen Auspuff. Der See aber, der macht Appetit aufs Angeln - nach einem ausführlichen Gespräch mit dem Betreiber habe ich mich entschlossen auf eigene Faust an anderer Stelle des Sees nach Quartier zu suchen, um eine Angelwoche dort zu verbringen.
Gruß Abborre


----------



## Zanderlui (24. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Vom 11.08 - 18.08 nach Schweden ins Hälle Fishing Camp*

@ all

also auf das was aborre hier postet bitte keinen wert legen wenn ihr seine beiträge hier mal verfolgt kann man hinfahren wo man will er schreibt immer das es dort nicht gut ist!!!!woran es liegt weiß nicht ob er selber dort ferienanlagen hat und die konkurrenz schlecht machen muss wer weiß!!!

seht auch trööt südschweden ruskensee von mir eröffnet wie freundlich er dort ist!!!


----------



## abborre (28. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Vom 11.08 - 18.08 nach Schweden ins Hälle Fishing Camp*

@Zanderlui.
Etwas anmaßend, was du da los läßt!
Warst du schon da, im "Camp"??? Wenn ja, schreib darüber - wenn nein (was ich vermute), halt die Finger von der Tastatur fern!!
Zu der Ruskensache steh ich nach wie vor; der Zeitungsartikel im Blinker ist aus gezeichnet und kaum noch zu ergänzen! Es gab eine Abhandlung über einige Seen in Smaland in
der schwedischen Angelzeitung "FFA", die war lange nicht so ausführlich!!
@jene, die es interessiert:
Jemand hat ne Frage gepostet - ich habe geantwortet;
reine Tatsachen, denn ich war vor Ort!!!!
Es ist nach meiner Auffassung kein Fishing Camp; man kriegt seine Hütte (die Fenster so dreckig, das man nicht durchsehen kann!), sein Boot und steht vor einer ca. 3000 ha großen Wasserfläche. Der See bietet fischmäßig alles, was das Anglerherz begehrt. Ich verstehe unter einem "Fishing Camp" aber mehr, z. B. eine Bezugsperson, die immer (oder oft) da ist mit Rat und Tat. Der Betreiber hat nen Fulltimejob von morgens bis abends in der nächsten Stadt; außer anderen Anglern, keine Möglichkeit der Infomationsbeschaffung. 
Ich rate nicht ab vom "Hälle Fishing Camp", sondern warne nur vor zu hohen Erwartungen. Um mal das Eis zu brechen, äußere ich hier mal die Vermutung, das das, was die Fam. Hübers am "Asnen" bietet, viel mehr einer "Rundumtreuung " für Angelgäste entspricht!  Gruß  Abborre

PS  In direkter Nähe (keine 2 km) zum "Ränken" liegt ein absoluter "Geheimtipp", der "Nysockensjö". Leider habe ich bisher noch keine Unterkunft in Seelage dort gefunden. Wer da Infos hat, gerne rüber damit; der See ist absolut heiß!!!


----------



## Zanderlui (4. November 2008)

*AW: Vom 11.08 - 18.08 nach Schweden ins Hälle Fishing Camp*

ok ich kann nix beweisen und denke nicht das es anmaßend ist denn wenn ich mir hier deine beiträge so anschaue und andere frage die hier themen erstellt haben wodrauf du geantwortest hast und das mal alles kombiniere und zusammenführe komme ich nun mal zu der erkenntnis die ich oben geschrieben habe!!!!
und wie man bei deiner antwort wieder merkt zu der sache mit dem ruskensee-du hast immer noch nicht meine frage verstanden was ich eigentlich wollte und über was ich gerne informationen gehabt hätte!!!
naja gibt leute die einen langen weg gehn und sich entwickeln und lernen und andere kommen auf diesem weg nicht weit!!!!


----------



## fLow.cux (4. November 2008)

*AW: Vom 11.08 - 18.08 nach Schweden ins Hälle Fishing Camp*

Wie im Kindergarten !


----------



## peter II (5. November 2008)

*AW: Vom 11.08 - 18.08 nach Schweden ins Hälle Fishing Camp*

ich finde es gut wenn jemand sagt was sache ist auch wenns deutlich ist...
der rest kann ja an den anderen see in schweden fahren also asnen#q


----------



## goeddoek (5. November 2008)

*AW: Vom 11.08 - 18.08 nach Schweden ins Hälle Fishing Camp*

So - und ab hier bitte wieder zum Thema !
Und wie gehabt, in freundlichem Ton :m


----------



## Georg 91 (25. November 2008)

*AW: Vom 11.08 - 18.08 nach Schweden ins Hälle Fishing Camp*

Ich habe letzten Sommer eine Woche im Hälle Fishing Camp verbracht, und mich sehr wohl gefühlt.Ich kann ausschließlich positives berichten.Ich hatte in mehrere Hütten Einblick und unsere Eigene wie all die anderen waren durch die Bank sauber und urgemütlich.Auch der Camp Besitzer Carl stand uns oft mit Tipps zur Seite und unser Boot(Linder) war Top ausgestattet mit Rutenhalter etc. und neuwertigem Yamaha-Verbrennungsmotor.Ich habe mit meinem Freund über 30 Hechte gefangen.Natürlich schwimmen sie wieder.Der See weißt extrem interessante Strukturen auf und im angrenzenden Hugn konnten wir soagr 2 Zander erwischen.Absolut zu empfehlen!!!!!!!


----------



## gmdv (5. Mai 2009)

*AW: Vom 11.08 - 18.08 nach Schweden ins Hälle Fishing Camp*

Habe dort für eine Woche ein Häuschen mit Boot gebucht.
Gibt es dazu noch weiteres Feedback, Equipmentempfehlungen oder strategische Tips?
Wäre feinst.


----------



## daiwaner (9. Juli 2009)

*AW: Vom 11.08 - 18.08 nach Schweden ins Hälle Fishing Camp*

hi gmdv,
ich war schon einige male am hugn und renken.mein chef hat da`n haus.wann fährst du denn hin?
gruß, n.s.


----------



## Mopila79 (24. Mai 2010)

*AW: Vom 11.08 - 18.08 nach Schweden ins Hälle Fishing Camp*

Moin Petries.

Mein erster Beitrag ;-)

Fahre Ende Juni für ne Woche ins Hälle Fishing Camp.

Mich würde insbesondere interessieren, wie die Betreuung vor Ort ist. Habe im Netz irgendwo gelesen, dass diese durch den Besitzer Karl nicht besonders intensiv sein soll, weil er das nur so nebenbei macht und einem regulären Job nachgeht. Auch sollen tw. keine Echolote mehr zur Verfügung gestanden haben bzw. kaputt gewesen sein.#d
Kein Echolot wäre natürlich ne Katastrophe !!! 
Will mir nicht unbedingt so nen Teil extra kaufen müsen.


----------



## king1 (9. Juni 2010)

*AW: Vom 11.08 - 18.08 nach Schweden ins Hälle Fishing Camp*

Hallo Mopila 79 ..

der besitzer (Karl) ist mittlerweile in pension, war aber am abend auch immer erreichbar. betreuung ist ok, aber die brauchst nicht. schleppen ist um diese zeit (ende juni) nicht sehr ertragreich, da sind die hechte schon zu faul, ich gehe dann im hugn auf zander (grundangeln) und als beifänge hechte, barsche usw. war bereits einige male im camp und hab fast immer ein echolot bekommen  (ausgenommen 1 od 2 tage bei einem defekt), wenn noch fragen hast, kein problem. bin auch heuer wieder nde juni im camp.


----------



## Mopila79 (15. Juni 2010)

*AW: Vom 11.08 - 18.08 nach Schweden ins Hälle Fishing Camp*

Hi King1, danke für Deine Antwort.
Ich hab jetzt ein Echolot über den Reiseveranstalter vorbestellt. Auch ansonsten mach ich mir wegen der Organisation keine großen Gedanken mehr. Jetzt müssen nur noch die Fische Bock auf meine Köder haben.
Ich werde an den Seen viel ausprobieren inklusive Schleppen und Grundangeln.
Wie waren so Deine Fangergebnisse bei Deinen bisherigen Aufenthalten? 
Ich bin übrigens vom 26.06. -03.07.10 mit meinem Bruder im Camp. Dann werden wir uns ja aller Voraussicht dort sehen ?!


----------



## king1 (16. Juni 2010)

*AW: Vom 11.08 - 18.08 nach Schweden ins Hälle Fishing Camp*

Hallo Mopolia79 ..

Bin ebenfalls vom 26.06. im Camp, aber um 1 Woche länger. 
Die Fangergebnisse würd ich mal sagen so zwischen 5 bis 7 Fische (!) am Tag, mal mehr, mal weniger. Haben voriges Jahr innerhalb von 20 min 5 oder 6 Zander gefangen,  im Hugn und ab 18.00 Uhr. Kann aber auch sein, dass du 'Schneider' ins Camp kommst. 
Wie bei meinem ersten Mail bereits angesprochen, das Schleppangeln geht um diese Jahreszeit fast gar nicht, lasse mich jedoch gern eínes besseren belehren. Hab aber um diese Zeit mit fast allen Kördern und in allen Tiefen gefischt, ohne großen Erfolg.
.. na dann, bis bald und wennst noch Fragen hast, nur zu ....

Kurt


----------

